
The Stimulus Plan Update - Anon84
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/02/17/the-stimulus-plan-update/
======
ssharp
"Of the 7, the amounts requested range from about $20k to more than $100k"

Interesting. I was not thinking that the investments would be this "large".

